# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Can I eat too much protein

## jmiro

I have a goal of losing 10 lbs of fat and increasing 10lbs of muscle. weigh in at 206 6,2 23 yearsold. cardio cardio cardio, weightsX4 a week. Winny, EQ, Fina, Clen , T3 cycle. My questiion is since i want to be sliced, and i NEED to eat alot of protein what do I do. I generally drink three protein shakes a day, 60grams of proteins each 350 calories. at lunch I go to a buffet and chow on three-four chicken breasts, eight eggs, two cups of tuna, two cups of cottage cheese, and some veggies, for dinner I eat two chicken breasts and then nothing. Is this too much or alright.

----------


## ptbyjason

basically a calorie = a calorie = a calorie. You could take in too many calories even if just by protein and gain weight.

----------


## bravo11p

Bro, IMO your taking in too much protein. Just looking at what your eating, just a rough guess but your taking in like 560g protein per day. If your cutting, with diet the rule of thumb is a calorie reduction with protein @ 2g per lb. Though each persons metabolism is different, your body can only do so much with nutrient intake. What it doesn't need, it either stores or excretes. When it stores it's stored as fat. Tobey would be a good source to consult with on this matter. I would give him a shout.

----------


## Tobey

Excess protien can turn into body fat IF you are not training hard or long enough in your cardio to burn the excess protein off. On top of that to much protien for an extended amount of time can in the log run be damaging to your kidneys. I have known people who have eaten HIGH amounts most of their life and never had a problem but according to my doctors that is a no no. ( They always seem to squash anything I tell them I'm doing!) Anyway, one time when I got really sick with an air born viruse I went to the emergency room and they did a urinalysis ( sp?)
The doctor's there at first thought that my kidney's were sutting down because of the protein content in my urine. When I explained that I was on a high protien diet they did not seem to be all that concerned with it, but when my regular doctor caught wind of it he blew a fuse. Told me that I was taking in WAY to much protien and that I needed to cut it back.
About your diet, pm me with you present body fat, weight, age, and a little bit better explaination of your goals and I'll be gald to work somthing up for you. 
IC

----------


## Billy Boy

Anything over your daily maintanance calories will add weight.That could be excess protein,carbs or fat.Workout what you need to maintain your present weight and then divide that up by your P,C&F

----------


## PaPaPumP

I don't know about you, but I can't eat enough protein, or food for that matter. :Big Grin:  I eat like it's my job... :LOL:  



2g per lb is the way to go. It's ok to go a little over, in fact i almost do all the time...and im still alive. :Don't know:

----------


## defdaz

How long you been doing what you've described in your message dude? What's your metabolism like normally and what sort of state are you in at the moment?

JMHO - but are you sure you wanna be doing the T3? Doesn't sound like you need to use it really, spesh since you are doing so much cardio and weights...

I have no idea how you manage to eat that much at lunch! :Cry:  Are you from the states as over here in the UK eating like that would have you bankrupt in a few short days!!  :LOL:  

Good key to diet both bulking and dieting is 'little and often' - just a bit more food a bit more often when you are bulking.

You'd do better to split that lunch into 2 (or 3!) meals mate... 

def

----------

